# Spandex?



## yalerider (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi first post here. I am a mountain biker primarily but bought a used road bike to ride in winter and maybe in summer as well if I like it. I have several pair of spandex short which I wear under my baggies for MTB. Somehow the baggies almost look out of place on a roadie but I haven't been able to get used to wearing the spandex, wondering what people
are going to think.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

You don't have to wear them alone. You can put shorts over them.

Thing is, you go fast on a road bike and the wind is hell. Having shirts and shorts flapping away like mad when I'm speeding along drives me nuts. Drastically slows you down too. Hence the skin tight stuff.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Road riding with spandex is so much more comfortable and efficient, it's pretty much night and day. Yes, where you live can make a big difference on whether or not you get cat calls (or at least fear you might get cat calls). And I still know a couple of guys who refuse to show up at work without a necktie, and a couple of women I've never seen wear anything but a skirt. And if you just can't get used to parading around in spandex I guess it's okay to weather the discomfort. But I gotta say, if you can liberate yourself from your fashion straitjacket you'll be a much happier road rider.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Lycra is the uniform of the day for roadies.

would you wear a tux to go surfing?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I'm not clear what you're saying. You can't get used to the feel and you wonder what we think, or you can't get used to wondering what people think when they see you wearing them?


----------



## yalerider (Jan 8, 2018)

"can't get used to wondering what people think when they see you wearing them?"

I guess I will just try it and use the baggies for my MTB. Almost everybody I see on a road bike including my friends wear Spandex.


----------



## Teuthis (Jul 29, 2015)

Well there's your problem. Spandex is for 80's hair metal bands.

Roadies wear Lycra.


----------



## yalerider (Jan 8, 2018)

Whoops!


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

After you wear it a couple times, you adjust. No more flapping in the wind, just smooth sailing. It’s not like you are riding to social events and if it is a cycling social event, everyone is in gear


----------



## milnergroup (Aug 20, 2010)

Its funny, this is exactly what I was thinking when I bought my first road bike. At the store, I mentioned that to the owner and he said, just wear it, you'll get used to it. I did, and have not thought about it since. I wear it to spin classes at the gym now. Don't give it a second thought, they are so much more comfortable and you'll look more weird wearing baggy shorts riding a road bike.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Mapei said:


> Road riding with spandex is so much more comfortable and efficient, it's pretty much night and day. *Yes, where you live can make a big difference on whether or not you get cat calls (or at least fear you might get cat calls).*


At my age, I'm not worried about getting any cat calls. Hair ball vomit is more like it.


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

yalerider said:


> Whoops!


lol, it's the same. Lycra, Spandex, Elastane are all the same thing. Different brand/trade names, but same polyurethane based elastic material. Latex free - good to know.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

eboos said:


> lol, it's the same. Lycra, Spandex, Elastane are all the same thing. Different brand/trade names, but same polyurethane based elastic material. Latex free - good to know.


Thanks. I was sooooo embarrassed to use the wrong name.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

eboos said:


> lol, it's the same.* Lycra*, *Spandex*, *Elastane* are all the same thing. Different brand/trade names, but same *polyurethane* based *elastic material*. Latex free - good to know.


One word..........

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaCHH5D74Fs


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

So....if you have "body image issues", sure, go ahead and wear loose shorts. Don't forget the tube socks, though....


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No Time Toulouse said:


> So....if you have "body image issues", sure, go ahead and wear loose shorts. Don't forget the tube socks, though....


If that's the issue, I suppose it would be possible to carry a pair of light jogging shorts in your jersey pocket that would go on and off in no time. Off the bike, like going into a store or whatever, is really the only time anyone will really see what you're wearing.

Maybe I'm lucky about where I live and ride but a guy wearing spandex in public hasn't been a head turner in many decades.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Come to think of it, nobody asked whether the OP is a he or a she. That might explain a few things.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

eboos said:


> lol, it's the same. Lycra, Spandex, Elastane are all the same thing. Different brand/trade names, but same polyurethane based elastic material. Latex free - good to know.


Or, to be slightly more precise, spandex is the generic term for the fiber in the U.S., called elastane in Britain. Lycra is the brand name used by the original manufacturer. It was invented by DuPont about 50 years ago. They later spun off their textile fiber business (which includes some other names we recognize, such as nylon, cordura, Coolmax, etc.) into a subsidiary called Invista, which is now owned by Koch Industries.


----------



## yalerider (Jan 8, 2018)

I live in PNW so men wearing knickers seem to be the norm for road biking. Lycra shorts probably don't get a second look.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

yalerider said:


> I live in PNW so men wearing knickers seem to be the norm for road biking. Lycra shorts probably don't get a second look.


Black only, if you have concerns. Or if you don't, black only. There are photos that will make it clear why. 

As others have said, you get used to it. And a pull on pair of shorts is easy to pack. I have a SUPER light pair of camping pants that convert to shorts. On rare occasion (like an all day ride with a sit down meal in the middle) I might take them for the restaurant in shorts or pant mode, depending on the place.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> Black only, if you have concerns. Or if you don't, black only. There are photos that will make it clear why.


I don't think I've ever seen bike shorts that aren't black at least in the front and back - for obvious reasons. Some have different colors along sides or at leg openings.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lombard said:


> I don't think I've ever seen bike shorts that aren't black at least in the front and back - for obvious reasons. Some have different colors along sides or at leg openings.


Never? https://youngjournalistacademy.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/4-jers.jpg


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Never? https://youngjournalistacademy.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/4-jers.jpg


Not for us mere mortals at least. Pics of pros don't count. We're talking about the rest of the world. In my years of club rides, I've never seen anybody wear something like that. And if you look at all the form fitting spandex shorts sold by JensonUSA, all are black in the front and back panels:

Shorts | Jenson USA


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lombard said:


> Not for us mere mortals at least. Pics of pros don't count. We're talking about the rest of the world. In my years of club rides, I've never seen anybody wear something like that. And if you look at all the form fitting spandex shorts sold by JensonUSA, all are black in the front and back panels:
> 
> Shorts | Jenson USA


I have. Consider yourself lucky. You don't want to see it.


----------



## yalerider (Jan 8, 2018)

I have several pairs of black ones already which I wear under my baggies


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Lombard said:


> Not for us mere mortals at least. Pics of pros don't count.


I am sure you have seen discussions of "mortals" wearing pro kit on this site and elsewhere, right?

And then there is this (no longer available) example, from people who should know better: https://www.voler.com/browse/product/li/1110250PRTLRG Not terrible, but not black either.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

QuiQuaeQuod said:


> I am sure you have seen discussions of "mortals" wearing pro kit on this site and elsewhere, right?
> 
> And then there is this (no longer available) example, from people who should know better: https://www.voler.com/browse/product/li/1110250PRTLRG Not terrible, but not black either.


Not black, but probably dark enough to not cause any projectile vomiting. Though there may be a few reasons why it's "no longer available".


----------



## teoblar (Feb 22, 2013)

Most of my riding is to get to and from work, or to and from the gym. I have my flappy gym shorts and flappy shirt on for pretty much all of my rides, many times with a backpack on. I'm not particularly self conscious and I'm not going to break any speed records, regardless of what I'm wearing.

I 'feel' that Lycra-clad riders are less inclined to give you the cyclist wave/nod/greeting if you look out of place. Maybe I'm paranoid, or maybe I just ride around a town full of a-holes.

I haven't tested this theory by wearing a full kit and riding my normal routes to tabulate social interactions.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

yalerider said:


> ... Somehow the baggies almost look out of place on a roadie but I haven't been able to get used to wearing the spandex, wondering what people are going to think.


Which people's opinion is it that you care about?

Other road riders are going to think you look weirder with the baggies on than without (although many or most won't care and anybody that gets really wound up about it you can tell to mind their own business).

Non-riders have mostly seen enough people on a road bike to not care. If they are the kind of idiot to bag on cyclists in general, what you're wearing isn't going to matter.

If some driver in a car notices you and even thinks about what you're wearing, be glad that they noticed you because there's less chance they're going to run you over now.

I suggest you take the "When in Rome" approach, if you find you like road riding you'll just get used to it.

Edit: I probably misinterpreted your statement... if you are wondering what people here think, well I guess here are all your replies.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

teoblar said:


> I 'feel' that Lycra-clad riders are less inclined to give you the cyclist wave/nod/greeting if you look out of place. Maybe I'm paranoid, or maybe I just ride around a town full of a-holes.


Could be either. Much of my riding is commuting to work, and I wear lycra shorts because they're more comfortable and make the riding more fun by allowing me to ride faster and more vigorously. I'm not going to break any speed records, either, but faster is more fun than slower, all else being equal.

FWIW, I nod or wave or smile at or greet pretty much everyone I make eye contact with on the road, whether cyclist or pedestrian. The ability to have those little interactions is one of the important ways that cycling is so much better than driving a car. But I share your general impression; It seems like roadies in "full kit" are less likely to return the wave.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

*Waving*

Oh yeah, a waving thread -- this should be in "General" 

BTW: are you "in full kit" when you wave to those road cyclists?
IME they wave back in that case... ("like and like"?)


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

waving...

the only reason most roadies ride is to intentionally ignore the fragile little people who place such great importance on this trivial act.


----------



## yalerider (Jan 8, 2018)

Well I got used to Lycra, wear for road riding and put my baggies over top for MTB. No one seems to give me a second look.


----------



## zephxiii (Nov 22, 2013)

It always takes a lil while to adapt to wearing kit when you start out, it's all good. It's great when you are no longer self-conscious about it and don't care what people think. I've been to the brewery in kit many times lol. 

I also wear kit on mtb as I am Indiana and it gets hot and humid. There's been many times where my kit is completely water logged in sweat here. That and it's way more comfy when racing and riding. 

I do like wearing shorts over them on more casual rides just to have more pockets.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

This thread is too funny. I commute in lycra. If it's a work day I do my errands in it. That has included

-- grocery shopping
-- doctor appointments
-- haircuts
-- condominium board meetings
-- the closing on a condominium association loan (I'm an officer)

I'm like






​


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

mtrac said:


> This thread is too funny. I commute in lycra. If it's a work day I do my errands in it. That has included
> 
> -- grocery shopping
> -- doctor appointments
> ...


Hey, if middle-aged women who are 50lbs. overweight can wear yoga pants in public, I can wear spandex in public.

End of story.


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, things must have changed in the MTB scene. In the late 90's riding XC I only wore Lycra. I don't remember seeing any rider wearing anything else.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

mtrac said:


> This thread is too funny. I commute in lycra. If it's a work day I do my errands in it. That has included
> 
> -- grocery shopping
> -- doctor appointments
> ...


Heck yeah. We grew up on Superman and Robin Hood, men in tights. :yesnod: 

Nothing works better as far as freedom of movement, comfort, support, temperature regulation. The stuff lasts forever, pills up in abrasions,, won't run, is often repairable. Its the fabric of the future. 

I always wear a t-shirt and carry a backpack on business trips; shirt just covers the crotch. Nobody gives much heed. The ladies at the hearing aid clinic thinks its cool a patient rides in to see them on a bike, being that the patients are all 70+ and some of them can barely make it in.


----------



## dlb1918 (Jun 4, 2016)

I miss wool,although spandex has the advantage of drying quickly. WRT color, see https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/mens-padded-pro-bike-short.html.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

The Lycra hero in his natural habitat.






​


----------



## yalerider (Jan 8, 2018)

Fast forward to today after starting this post. I discovered Italian bib shorts and have three pair, so comfortable. I even have a pair of knickers(these might be a little controversial for a guy)! Wearing lycra doesn't bother me anymore, but still aint going in a store with them!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

yalerider said:


> Fast forward to today after starting this post. I discovered Italian bib shorts and have three pair, so comfortable. I even have a pair of knickers(these might be a little controversial for a guy)! Wearing lycra doesn't bother me anymore, but still aint going in a store with them!


Go ahead, man. Don't be shy. Show 'em what ya got. :thumbsup:

Why not wear a jersey or tee shirt that the lower hem obscures the crotch? This has worked for me since '79. Bystanders, middle aged women particularly, like to check out rider's equipment.

Bibs are comfortable in the drops, hoods, tops, and don't restrict breathing. "Knickers" are padded "shorts" that stop right below the knee? Down here in temperate DC Metro, we'd just go to single layer, non-fleeced tights, same as knickers but they cover the calves. I turn 'em into "bibs" with standard suspenders.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Oxtox said:


> Lycra is the uniform of the day for roadies.
> 
> would you wear a tux to go surfing?


This.

Also, care less.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I (kind of) understand that people have concerns with putting their body into the public sphere. I don’t. I separate myself from my image. It allows the artist to do what they want with the image with me having no horse in the race. My Lycra self is my business... I’ll do with it what I please. Now I react to my Lycra cladzslf is about me. It is not about other people. My comfort being essentially naked in public is all I’m concerned with. And I’m fine...


----------

